# Beat the rain Pomp and a bull 3/26



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

On the water at 630. Set out 4 poles. Baited all with sand fleas and shrimp. #2 khales for fleas, #2 circle for shrimp. 2 ounce weights, west wind. 

Started down the line casting. 1st one in, second in, by the time I made it to the third my 9 footer goes off. Didn't even make it to casting the other two. After a nice fight, I set my personal best red. 36" incher. She ate the flea on the khale. Quick pic, and safely released.

After about 45 mins or so, I see my 10 footer make a quick snap. There's only one thing that could be! Nice quick fight, and got a nice 13" and the first the year. This pomp decided it liked the shrimp.

Weather turned real quick, needed a 5 ounce weight 2 hours after arriving. Lots of thunder and lightning. People headed out, and some cobia boats running. Crazy! Tight lines everyone.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. Way to brave the elements to get it done.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Got that one home in time for a nice lunch. Good report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice! The Pomps should be getting a little thicker on the beaches soon. I've been out twice this year and hooked reds, but the pomps seem to be avoiding me so far.

Mike


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Man...I call that a good fishing trip. Nice photos and report.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice catch. Hard to come by a 27" Redfish.


----------

